# Free Shipping!!



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Free Shipping!!!

Items will be shipped for free to the lower 48 continental US states. Your order will be shipped using the most economical shipping carrier available for your item. Not valid with any other offers or discounts. Not valid on orders requiring freight. Valid only for a limited time. This offer is also valid on custom orders. Email or message us for a quote [email protected]

WWW.FLMARINEPLASTICS.COM


----------

